
Ask HN: How do I get in contact with someone from Yahoo tech team? - tomhamiltons
We&#x27;re having issues with people opening our PDF&#x27;s using Yahoo mail and, despite contacting them through all standard support channels, cannot get any help. All current questions asked for the same issue have no solutions.<p>Can anyone shed light on where is best to get an answer?
======
scolvin
yahoo are dreadful, I suspect you'll have difficulty. Perhaps try finding one
of their developers on github and contacting them directly.

